# Recettear



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 18, 2010)

anyone else play?

http://store.steampowered.com/app/70400/



> Recettear is the story of an item shop, the girl who lives in it, and the fairy who turned her life upside down. Recette Lemongrass finds herself in charge of an item shop built into her house, in order to pay back a loan her father took and then skipped out on - and Tear, her newfound fairy "companion", won't take no for an answer!



It's 50% item selling game  and 50% RPG where you kill slimes etc  and  find item (which you then sell)

it''s cute and fun and i'm enjoying it quite a lot. i like the art work being the manga whore that i am  and  it's got  some decent  voice acting. the translation is  somewhat....  eccentric in places Capitalism Ho! etc.. but in the intro it's pretty close to the japanese...  though some translation   bug me as the  words  give off a different impression (for example they translate "mataku" to "merde" )

the one thing  that i do find  a bit wierd  is  the    way you do conversations in this  is  just  like  in  most japanese dating sims  or  ero games   so  i keep  expecting   tto clear a level and unlock   bath scene or something


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 18, 2010)

or as this fellow put it


----------



## debaser (Sep 18, 2010)

I played the demo which was great so its on my list! I've just bought fucking minecraft though..


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been keeping my beady eye on it.

I already have more games going on than I can play though.  How much is it?  I'll buy it when it's on special.

That review made me laugh.  Lots.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 19, 2010)

it's cheap

12-15  quid  i can't remeber  quite what


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 19, 2010)

of course the price is on the website

it's currently £12.99

not a bad price for  a game


----------



## debaser (Sep 19, 2010)

and Civ 5 next week.. I know its going to be great its just right at the end of a very large que right now!


----------

